# DIRECTV at CES



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

While at CES I was invited along with a group of other DBSTalk members to visit the private DIRECTV suite. We were able to see the HR44 and participate in a little Q & A session. Here are some of the pics from that visit. Most of the question you may have will be eaily found in our First Look found here: http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/HR44-700 First Look.pdf

First Look discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211822


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

On of the "rumors" going around is that the HR44 only has 3 tuners available, I assure you it is the same as the HR34 and has 5 (+1 for guide data.)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It might even be safe to say there's more in a smaller footprint. Nice design.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The HR44 was indeed seen at CES 2013 in more than one location - a very impressive unit with a near smaller and refined form factor.

The First Look post/thread adds alot of detail on that front.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there anymore news about how the PS3 can be used as a client because this is something I am very interested in since I am still using a very old HR20 that is very slow.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Sony have announced that this will happen, but no info yet on availability.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

When can we expect to be able to get one? I'll be moving in March/April and will finally upgrade to the genie so I'd really like to be able to have a smaller and faster box.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

I want ya'll to know they only announced this now because I just upgraded to a HR34 :hair::bang :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rahlquist said:


> I want ya'll to know they only announced this now because I just upgraded to a HR34 :hair::bang :lol:


Just the way we planned it.... :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

A few more pics from the meeting.









......


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice. Thanks Scott!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting those Scott.

Sure seems vaguely familiar....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, thanks for Posting those Pictures and it was Nice meeting you and putting a Name with a Face.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The search and record up to a year in advance, is that for the HR44? Will that be an option for the HR34?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The last two pics were taken by our very own hdtvfanboi... I mean 0001. 

That was a fun little room.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The search and record up to a year in advance, is that for the HR44? Will that be an option for the HR34?



Scott Kocourek said:


>


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

joshjr said:


> The search and record up to a year in advance, is that for the HR44? Will that be an option for the HR34?


That's a Genie feature, so should be for either box.

It's my understanding that, except for wi-fi, the HR34 and HR44 are functionally identical.


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

what, is that a new remote? how do we get them?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

It's a nice looking design and smaller than the HR24, but I would continue to use original Directv remote(don't like the "new" remote) just hopeful that software or hardware don't kill it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The only problem you will run into is if you want to use RF, the old remote will only work with the 44 in IR.


----------

